# Nauseating - Black light "Moon-light"



## caffeinefix (Aug 23, 2010)

My neighbor kid stopped by looking for his Grandmother when he saw my tank and said, "Bet that would look really neat under my Black-light..."
An idea formed, and I had him go grab his Black-light...
My tank DID look awesome! My fish & corals exploded with color! 
However, after 5 minutes, I started getting nauseous and feeling agitated...
Guess trying my idea at first was good before spending all kinds of $ only to have that effect...


----------



## ponzy (Sep 20, 2010)

ye the lil kid came looking for his grandma huh  haha
why did it make u feel sick, iv had black lights in my room and red lights and iv always been fine...?


----------



## Timmy (Jul 1, 2012)

can I get it on ebay?


----------

